# Yucca



## sanke10 (10. Juli 2007)

Hallo!
Und auch in diesem Jahr Blüht meine Yucca wieder sehr schön, nur die Blühte ist so groß wie noch nie, sie mißt 1,92 mtr.
  
Wer hat eine noch größere Blühte?

 
Was ist das für eine Blühte?

                 Lenhart


----------



## Claudia & Ludwig (10. Juli 2007)

*AW: Yuca*



			
				sanke10 schrieb:
			
		

> Was ist das für eine Blühte?



Die Blüte könnte von einer Helleborus sein


----------



## Ulumulu (10. Juli 2007)

*AW: Yuca*

Hallo Lenhart

Eine wirklich schöne Blüte hat deine Palme da. 

Da hab ich auch gleich mal eine Frage zur Yucca…
Ich habe letztes Jahr zur Einweihung meines Teiches von meiner Nachbarin eine Yucca geschenkt bekommen. 
Ist schon eine ältere Pflanze sie hatte sie mal vor Jahren gekauft und immer in einem Topf gehabt. Die Palme hatte noch nie geblüht.
Ich habe sie dann bei mir an den Teich auf den Hügel gesetzt.
Und dieses Jahr hat sie dann Tatsächlich geblüht ich hab mich erst total gewundert.
Die Palme allein ist bestimmt schon 60 cm hoch hat einen kräftigen Stamm.

Jetzt meine Frage was mach ich mit dem Blütenstamm wenn er verblüht ist lass ich den einfach dran oder muss man den abschneiden?
Danke schon mal.

Hier auch ein Bild von meiner Yucca in voller Pracht.
 


Gruß Daniel


----------



## Dodi (10. Juli 2007)

*AW: Yucca*

Hi Lenhart!

Wow, die ist ja riesig!  
Wenn ich das richtig sehe, ist das keine stammbildende Yucca - da ist die Blütenhöhe schon beträchtlich! So einen langen Blütenstengel hatte bisher noch keine Yucca bei uns...

@ Daniel:
Deine Yucca, (ist übrigens keine Palme, sondern gehört zu den Agavengewächsen  ) ist auch wunderschön!
So eine oder ähnliche habe ich auch. Den Blütenstengel schneide ich so 3-4 cm oberhalb der letzten Blätter nach der Blüte ab. Der verbliebene Pflanzenteil/Blätter sterben nach und nach ab, treibt aber am Stamm neu aus, manchmal mehrere Triebe!

Schau mal - das erste Foto zeigt die Pflanze im Juni 2004 und das zweite im Mai 2007, man kann gut sehen, wie die sich verzweigt hat.


----------



## Ulumulu (10. Juli 2007)

*AW: Yuca*

Hallo Dodi

Danke, dann weiß ich bescheid. 
Die Blüte ist nämlich schon total verblüht es steht nur noch der kahle Blütenstamm da. 

Also dann kann ich den ohne Bedenken abschneiden wenn dann mal wieder die Sonne draußen scheint und es nicht regnet.

Haben ja fürs Wochenende super Wetter gemeldet. 

Gruß Daniel


----------



## Dodi (10. Juli 2007)

*AW: Yuca*

Hi Daniel!

Du wirst es nächstes Jahr bemerken, dass immer mehr Blätter von dem Pflanzenteil absterben, der geblüht hat.
Die Blätter lassen sich meistens abreißen, wenn sie ganz trocken sind. Der restliche, alte Blütenstengel läßt sich dann irgendwann abbrechen - dann wirst Du aber bestimmt schon 1 - 2 neue Triebe an Deiner Yucca haben.

Viel Spaß mit dieser wunderschönen Pflanze!


----------



## Claudia & Ludwig (10. Juli 2007)

*Rheinhessische Yucca*



			
				sanke10 schrieb:
			
		

> Und auch in diesem Jahr Blüht meine Yucca wieder sehr schön, nur die Blühte ist so groß wie noch nie, sie mißt 1,92 mtr.



Bei der genannten Blütenhöhe mussten wir auch gleich mal in den Garten und den Zollstock anlegen. Leider ist unsere schon etwas verblüht und von der Höhe her gar keine Konkurrenz zu der von Lenhard.

 

Die Höhe unserer Yucca-Blüte: "bescheidene" 1,44 mtr.

Dieses Jahr haben wir so einige Ableger der Pflanze im Garten. Diese werden aber weichen müssen und bevor sie vielleicht auf dem Kompost landen .... falls Jemand einen Ableger möchte, könnt Ihr Euch gerne melden.


----------



## Puki (10. Juli 2007)

*AW: Yuca*

meine blüht auch gerade aber leider sind vlt noch 6 blüten dranne!.

der rest ist vom lezten sturm abgebrochen!  


echt schade...!


----------



## Digicat (10. Juli 2007)

*AW: Yuca*

Servus Daniel



> Jetzt meine Frage was mach ich mit dem Blütenstamm wenn er verblüht ist lass ich den einfach dran oder muss man den abschneiden?



Schau dir mal das und das an.

Liebe Grüsse
Helmut


----------



## Ulumulu (10. Juli 2007)

*AW: Yuca*

Hallo Helmut

Danke für die beiden Links.
Habs mir mal durchgelesen.

Gruß Daniel


----------



## Nymphaion (10. Juli 2007)

*AW: Yuca*

Hallo Sanke,

die zweite Blüte ist ziemlich sicher eine Anemonopsis californica. Wie kommst Du denn zu der? Die wird nicht so oft angeboten.


----------



## sanke10 (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: Yuca*

Hallo Werner!
Wo ich die Pflanze herhabe , keine Ahnung.
Aber sie hat nicht nur eine Blüte ca. 10 Stück und auch sehr große Blätter.

                            Lenhart


----------



## Jo-Hamburg (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: Yuca*

Moin an alle...

auch ich will mich noch zum Yucca-Thema äußern.
Also die von Lenhart abgebildete Yucca ist die Y-flaccida (fälschlich auch als Y-filamentosa bezeichnet).
Die Y-flaccida ist auch in Deutschland völlig winterhart und blüht durchaus jedes Jahr (natürlich erst ab gewisser Größe) mit Blüten bis 200 cm. Höhe. Beide v.g. Yuccas sind stammlos u. haben wohl deswegen so riesige Blüten. Die Blüten der Yuccas mit Stamm erreichen diese Blütenhöhe nicht.
Meine von Dodi zitierte Yucca am Teichrand ist Y-recurvifolia; ein ausgesprochen selten wüchsiges Exemplar. (vermutlich Hybrid, da auch viel härtere Blätter hat).
Dodi und ich kultivieren Yuccas (genauso wie winterharte Kakteen, Agaven, Bananen, Palmen etc.) seit etwa 20 Jahren. Allein von Yuccas haben wir etwa 40 verschiedene Arten mit einer Höhe bis teilweise über 300 cm. Wir halten die fast ohne Winterschutz in Gruppen am Teichrand oder in den Beeten... Fotos nochmal unten.
Falls jemand Fragen zu diesen Gewächsen hat .. woher, wie, welche etc. antworte ich gerne.


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: Yuca*

Hallo Jo.

Hast du auch Erfahrungen mit Baumfarnen wie z.B. Dicksonia fibrosa und Palmen wie z.B. Jubaea chilensis?

Hab sie in einem Gartenkatalog gefunden und sie sollen bis -10 bzw. bis -15 °C Winterhart sein.


Hab auch schon gelesen das gerade solche Palmen, Yuccas usw. im Winter zurückfrieren und dann geschwächst werden. Wenn das Jahr für Jahr passiert, sollen sie dann eingehen.


Hab übrigens auch so ne Yucca (wie Daniel z.B.), meine ist aber schon verblüht.
Hab dann auch noch so eine. Weiß aber nicht was das für eine ist und ob sie auch winterhart ist. Auf jeden Fall übersteht sie den Winter im Treppenhaus sehr gut.
Wäre gut zu wissen ob sie winterhart ist.


----------



## Jo-Hamburg (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: Yuca*

Hi Mirko,

Bei Dicksonia kann ich nur die D-antarctica empfehlen. Die ist bis gut -10 Grad winterhart u. macht kaum Probleme. Die fibrosa u. squarrosa sind leider zu empfindlich.
Die antarctica habe ich mit 2,5 m. im Wintergarten und nochmal mit etwa 1,2 m. im Garten. Leichter Winterschutz und sie kommt durch. 
Von winterharten Palmen kann ich nur die Trachycarpus-Arten empfehlen. Da habe ich verschiedene in der Größe bis 3,5 m. bereits seit zig-Jahren ohne jeglichen Winterschutz ausgepflanzt. 
Es gibt dann noch einige auch angeblich "winterharte" Palmen, wie z.B. die Jubaea, Sabal-Arten, Rhapidophyllum, Nannorhops, Serenoa, Brahea, Butia und die Chamaerops die aber einen guten Winterschutz brauchen.. nicht wegen der Kälte sondern wegen der Feuchtigkeit. Absolute Trockenheit im Winter ist Voraussetzung.
Ich experimentiere gerade mit Phönix und insbes. mit Washingtonia (robusta u. filifera) rum. Die können auch teils bis locker 6-8 Grad minus ab. Da baue ich dann ein gut belüftetes Folienhäuschen drum, Heizung u. Thermostat rein (Verbrauch ist absolut minimal, da nur bei Spitzenwerten anspringt -letzten Winter kein einzigesmal-).
Macht richtig Spass mit diesen Pflanzen, insbes. auch da diese sich gut zu einem Gartenteich arrangieren lassen.
Probleme mit zurückfrieren hatte ich noch nicht, bei wirklich zu erwartenden Tiefsttemperaturen (3-4 x im Winter max.) decke ich die Pflanzen kurzfristig etwas ab.
Dodi hat ja bereits genug Bilder von unseren Exoten eingestellt, bitte unter "wie sieht es an euren Teichen aus" gucken.
Die Yucca auf dem Photo ist eine Y-elephantibes. Nicht winterhart, gerade so kurzfristig bis 0 Grad, mehr nicht.

Allseits grünen Daumen und gut Fisch.....


----------



## Wasserfloh (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: Yuca*

*ähm*... ich bin ja hin und weg...

Yucas die blühen...? Ich habe seit ich eine eigene Wohnung habe (und das ist schon zeimlich laaange...  ),
schon immer welche stehen gehabt (die auch schon mal irre groß waren), aber noch nie hat eine geblüht *seufz* Blühen alle Yucas?

_*Was mach ich falsch? *_ *auchBlütenhabenwill*


----------



## Annett (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: Yuca*

Hi,

die in der Wohnung gehaltenen Yuccas blühen nach meinem Wissen nicht und sind auch nicht richtig winterhart.
Schwiegerma hat allerdings eine, die im Sommer immer draußen steht und erst ab ca. -5°C in den kühlen Hausflur geschleppt wird. Das ist ein Monster, sag ich Euch.


----------



## Dodi (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: Yuca*

Hallo Wasserfloh!

Annett hat Recht! Die "Wohnungs-Yuccas" blühen nicht, da kannste Dich noch so anstrengen...

Wie wäre es denn - sofern Du einen Balkon hast - einen Kübel mit Yucca flaccida/filamentosa auf den selben zu stellen?


----------



## Wasserfloh (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Yuca*

Hallo Dodi,

an sich habe ich gar nichts gegen deine Idee  , allerdings weiß ich gar nicht, was für Yucas ich habe, sind halt die, die man "so kauft"... *Schulterzuckt*
Die ein oder andere Yuca fliegt über den Sommer immer mal raus, wir haben eine große Terrasse (4x8m) und da macht sich das auch schon mal ganz gut 

+Hallo Annett... -5°? das würde auch keine von meinen überleben... denke ich  das sind nur die "einfachen"...

(mal eine andere Frage... wie kann man eigentlich hier Smilies einfügen, die man nicht kennt? Sprich den  oder den  kenne ich einfach als Doppelpunkt-Klammer ect. aber was anderes? Sind andere Smilies hier im System versteckt, oder kennen die anderen nur mehr Abkürzungen, als ich? )


----------



## Dodi (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Yuca*

Hi Wasserfloh (sag mal, gibt es auch einen richtigen Namen zum ansprechen?) 

Wegen der Yucca, die Du besitzt könnten mein Mann oder ich Dir evtl. weiterhelfen, wenn Du mal Fotos einstellst.

Ansonsten kann ich Dir folgende Seite empfehlen, wo Du Dich mal über einige Yucca's schlau machen und auch kaufen kannst (allerdings nicht gerade "billig").

Palmen und Yucca's

Ach, und wegen Deiner Frage zu den Smileys:
Ich denke mal, Du antwortest immer direkt - geh doch mal unter den Beiträgen auf "Antwort erstellen" oder wenn Du direkt antwortest auf "erweitert". Dann findest Du rechts neben dem Antwortfeld eine Auswahl von Smileys und darunter auch noch "weitere". Wenn Du diese anklickst, erscheint ein ganzes Fenster voller lustiger Smileys.

Wenn noch Fragen sind, immer her damit!


----------



## Annett (13. Juli 2007)

*AW: Yucca*

@Wasserfloh

Jetzt besser? 
Du hattest den falschen Editor aktiviert.... da gab es eben keine Smileys für Dich.
(geh mal unter "Nützliche Links"->"Einstellungen ändern" ganz runter... dort ist jetzt der richtige aktiviert....)


----------



## Wasserfloh (17. Juli 2007)

*AW: Yucca*



> Hi Wasserfloh (sag mal, gibt es auch einen richtigen Namen zum ansprechen?)



Klar *Dodi*... Heidi, wenn's recht ist  

Deinen Yuca-Link speichere ich mir mal und wenn ich wieder "besser sitzen kann"
(hab derzeit enorme Probleme mir dem Rücken  und verbringe die Zeit lieber liegend...)
schaue ich mir das genauer an.

und zu den Smilies...   wie ihr seht, hab ich's mir eurer Hilfe jetzt auch kapiert   Danke

*jetztmalwiederzumSofakrabbelt*


----------



## Dodi (17. Juli 2007)

*AW: Yucca*

Alles klar, Heidi, klingt doch besser als Wasserfloh! 

Gute Besserung wünsche ich Dir!


----------



## Elfriede (17. Juli 2007)

*AW: Yucca*

Hallo Dodi,

schon seit Jahren habe ich in meinem Haus in Österreich ein Problem mit einer Yucca oder Palme, sie war einfach zu groß. Das gute Stück gehörte  über 50 Jahre sozusagen zur Familie, seit etwa 30 Jahren in meinem Atelier, weil niemand sonst über die nötige Raumhöhe verfügte. Mir wurde sie auch zu hoch, ich musste sie immer wieder stark kürzen. 

Die Idee, sie mit meinen anderen Yuccas in den Garten zu setzen, kam mir durch Deinen Palmengarten. 2006 im Frühling setzte ich die große Yucca ¿ (Ironie) mit 6 kleineren um. Im Herbst fertigte mein Mann einen guten Schutz für die erste Überwinterung im Freien an und alle Pflanzen überlebten problemlos, bis auf unsere "Familienpalme", die ich immer für eine Yucca hielt. Vor meiner Abreise nach Paros hoffte ich immer noch, dass sie sich erholen würde. Dem aber war leider nicht so, mein Mann schnitt sie inzwischen um. Vor wenigen Tagen schickte er mir ein Foto von dem restlichen Stamm mit neuen Austrieben. 

Meine Frage an Dich: Kannst Du an den alten Fotos der noch lebenden Pflanze oder aus den jungen Trieben erkennen, um welche Art es sich handelt? Und was soll ich mit der neu austreibenden Pflanze machen, - im Garten lassen, ausgraben und wieder ins Haus schaffen oder einfach die Triebe abnehmen und frostsicher einpflanzen?

Ich hoffe auf Deinen Rat und grüße herzlich aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## Dodi (19. Juli 2007)

*AW: Yucca*

Moin Elfriede!

Bei Deiner Yucca handelt es sich offensichtlich um die "normale Zimmer-Yucca" oder auch __ Palmlilie, die nicht frosthart ist.

Ich würde die neuen Triebe ganz dicht am Stamm abschneiden, mit Wurzel-Hormonen oder Kohle bestäuben, ein, zwei Tage antrocknen lassen und dann in Töpfe setzen. Töpfe dann ins Haus. Die Erde erst einmal nur ganz leicht feucht machen und die Pflanzen bewurzeln lassen.

Draußen würde Dir immer wieder dasselbe passieren - zurückfrieren, austreiben - schlimmstenfalls, dass sie irgendwann nicht mehr austreibt...


----------



## Elfriede (19. Juli 2007)

*AW: Yucca*

Hallo Dodi,

eine __ Palmlilie also, danke für Deine Information. Ich werde zwei Triebe abnehmen und nach Deiner Anleitung für das Haus pflanzen, die anderen zwei lasse ich am Stamm, um zu sehen, was weiter mit ihnen passiert.

Ich wünsche Dir noch einen schönen Tag und eine schöne Geburtstagsfeier.

Mit Dank und lieben Grüßen
Elfriede


----------



## Polly (19. Juli 2007)

*AW: Yucca*

Hallo zusammen,

war letztes Jahr genau so schlau, hab meine schöne Palme im Sand eingebuddelt weil sie zu groß geworden war und ich sie nicht runterschneiden wollte. Hat den Winter leider nicht überlebt. Hab aber die Hoffnung nicht aufgegeben das sie wieder austreibt und siehe da ... aber an der falschen Stelle. Finde aber gerade den verzweigten Stamm so schön. 
Meine Frage kann ich sie irgendwie retten ?


    Naja so ähnlich sah sie mal aus, viel höher und dichter. 


    So sieht sie jetzt aus, der obere Teil ist schwarz geworden. 


    Und das hab ich vorgestern entdeckt. 


Kann ich sie retten??? Hole sie auch wieder rein wenn es kalt wird!!!


Lieben Gruß Anna


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (19. Juli 2007)

*AW: Yucca*

Hi Elfriede,

deine Zimmeryucca kannst Du bei dir auf Pharos im Garten lassen (Wo Agaven drausen überleben schafft die Yucca es auch - an der Cote de Azur wachsen welche die über 6m hoch sind und blühten, das nach der Kältewelle vor 2 Jahren wo sämtliche Bananas und div. andere echte Palmen erfroren - obwohl sie Yuccapalme/__ Palmlilie genannt wird gehört sie zu den Agaven, daher stirbt wie bei diesen die blühende Rosette ab). Ich hatte mal eine die mit 2,5m nicht mehr im Haus unterzubringen war. Hab sie einfach im Garten stehen gelassen. -5 Grad waren überhaupt kein Problem, sie hatte bis Mitte Februar ausgehalten, erst danach ist sie bei unter -10 eingegangen

MfG Frank


----------



## Elfriede (19. Juli 2007)

*AW: Yucca*

Hallo Anna, hallo Frank,

Anna, das Zurückschneiden verkraftet die __ Palmlilie sehr gut. In meinem Atelier wuchs sie auf 4,50m Höhe. Da ich sie in einem anderen Raum unterbringen wollte, schnitt ich sie um 1,5m zurück und später noch einmal 1m. 
Schade um den schönen, geteilten Stamm Deiner Palmlilie.

@ Frank,

ja, auf Paros hätte eine Palmlilie keine Probleme mit der Temperatur im Winter, aber möglicherweise mit den Stürmen. Ich habe hier zwar schon jede Menge Palmen und Yuccas, aber ich werde meinen Mann bitten, mir einen Trieb mitzubringen, wenn er im Herbst nach Paros kommt. 

Liebe Grüße aus Griechenland 
Elfriede


----------



## Dodi (17. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Yucca*

N'Abend miteinander!

Nun schaut Euch das mal an - Mitten im Oktober bekommt diese Yucca eine Blüte::crazy: 

 

Und ich habe mich schon gewundert, dass diese Yucca im Frühsommer nicht blühte...

Dieses Jahr spielt die Natur irgendwie verrückt....


----------



## fleur (17. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Yucca*



			
				Dodi schrieb:
			
		

> Dieses Jahr spielt die Natur irgendwie verrückt....



Hallo Dodi,

da hast du wohl recht.
Dieses Jahr ist ein Jahr mit 13 Monden. Wohlgemerkt, ich bin nicht esoterisch angehaucht, aber in Franzosien finden das sehr viele Menschen ganz normal, daß in einem Jahr mit 13 Monden alles ganz anders und unentschieden, nicht im Gleichgewicht ist: heute Frühling, morgen Herbst, übermorgen Hochsommer, ....
In meinem Garten trieben z.B. im September (!!!!) die Frühjahrszwiebeln (__ Blausternchen) ca. 10 cm lange Blätter aus ..... 

liebe Grüße 
Carin (i.A. von fleur, der gerade "blue moon" singt)


----------



## Steingarnele (17. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Yucca*

Hallo,

da ja hier soviel Yucca's gezeigt werden, will ich mal meine von diesem Jahr zu Bilde bringen. Sie steht erst seit Mai an ihrem neuen Platz, da sie am alten mehr Schatten hatte. Die Blüte war etwas um die 1,70 und ging mir bis zu den Augen (bin ein 1,87  ) Nur die Blätter waren eben nur bei ihrer Tochter mehr, als bei ihr. :


----------



## Petra (18. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Yucca*

Hallo@all

Hier mal von mir was.

Der Stamm war mal der Hauptteil von meiner Yucca.

Das zweite Bild zeigt einen Ableger vom Stamm und das dritte bild zeigt wieder einen Ableger.
Der Stamm auf dem ersten Bild zeigt das es wieder einen neuen Ableger bekommt unten Links.


----------



## Puki (21. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Yucca*

oha!..wizig das sie jetzt im herbst blüht!...ist das eine gloriosa!?

mh..petra so eine hatte ich mir auch aus kroatien mitgebracht!...lag ein abgebrochener kopf rum und dachte mir vlt wurzelt der ja...hatte ihn zuhause sauber abgeschnitten und dann in erde..wollte nachschaun ob wurzel drann waren und dabei sind die vorhandenen abgebrochen..und dann sit sie mir leider ein gegangen...!..also wenn mal jemand eine yucca..egal welche so vermehrt..leiber gedult haben!......petra lässt du die im winter draussen?!

lg pascal


----------



## Petra (22. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Yucca*

Hallo Pascal

Meine Yuccas bleiben im Winter draussen die sind Winterhart.Die sind schon 7 Jahre draussen in der Erde. Ich decke sie aber oberhalb ab damit der Schnee nicht direkt auf den Blätter liegt.


----------



## Puki (25. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Yucca*

Hallo Dodi die ECHTE gloriosa blüht im herbst!..also wunder dich nicht! 

lg pascal


----------



## glasklar (25. Mai 2008)

*AW: Yucca*

hi zusammen 

ich habe vor 30 (dreißig) jahre eine yucca im garten gepflanzt.diese hatt noch nie geblüht,da sie aber auch so sehr gut aussieht habe ich sie wachsen lassen,sie ist ca.1,5m hoch hatt ca 1m lange und 6,5 cm breite blätter.gestern bemerke ich das ein blüte wächst nach 30 jahren 
wir hatten an der nordsee einen wohnwagen stehen, auf unsern platz stand eine yucca alls sie zum ersten mal blühte ,wuchs eine monsterblüte ca 2,5m hoh 0,8m breite  .sie hat dann jedes jahr geblüht nur noch halb so gross. ich habe zwei ableger in meinem vorgarten gepflanzt.die haben schon im ersten jahr geblüht.da diese zu viele auslaufer bekammen ,ich musste jedes jahr 10 bis 20 pflanzen abstechen ,habe ich sie wieder entfernt


----------



## Dodi (25. Mai 2008)

*AW: Yucca*

Hallo Willi!

Das ist ja toll - nach sooo langer Zeit endlich mal eine Blüte! 

Bei mir im Garten bekommen derzeit 4 verschiedene Yucca-Arten Blüten.

Ich stelle mal Fotos ein, wenn sie blühen.

Machst Du auch Fotos, wenn Deine blüht?


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: Yucca*

Hallo.

Hat zwar nichts mit Yuccas zu tun aber ich habe meine Phoenix canariensis auch vor kurzem ausgepflanzt bzw. in einen großen Topf gepflanzt und den eingegraben.  

 


Dieses Jahr werde ich es auch mal mit Bananen versuchen (Musa basjoo und Musa velutina)


----------



## glasklar (11. Juni 2008)

*AW: Yucca*

hey leute...

hier ein Bild von meiner Yucca, welche nach 30 jahren zum ersten Mal blüht  

viele Grüße


----------



## Dodi (12. Juni 2008)

*AW: Yucca*

Hallo zusammen!

Ich hatte ja versprochen, Bilder der Yuccas einzustellen, sobald sie blühen.

Zuerst eine Stammbildende mit glockenförmigen Blüten, es ist nicht ganz sicher, ob es eine recurvifolia ist. Sie hat auf jeden Fall 4 Blütenstände, 3 sind derzeit geöffnet, 1 noch in Knospe:
  und Nahaufnahme:  

Hier die rigida, diese hat total andere Blüten:
  und Nahaufnahme:  

@ Willi:
Ganz toll, danke für das Foto!  - Schön, wenn die Yuccas blühen. Ich freue mich auch jedes Jahr darauf.


----------



## Frettchenfreund (13. Juni 2008)

*AW: Yucca*

Hallo zusammen!

Hallo Dodi,

auch wenn ich Dich mal ein bissel geärget habe!  ( Kosten für Antworten )

Kannst Du mir bitte eine Frage kostenlos beantworten?  

Wenn ja, dann frage ich Dich jetzt mal was:

Was ist der Unterschied zwischen einer Yucca und einer Palmlilie?

Sollte die Frage bei Dir nicht kostenlos sein  , bitte ich die anderen Mitglieder um die Beantwortung.  

Danke ............... und


----------



## Dodi (13. Juni 2008)

*AW: Yucca*

Moin Volker,

zwischen Yucca und __ Palmlilie gibt es keinen Unterschied. Palmlilie ist halt ein deutsches Wort dafür, da sie ein lilienähnliches Gewächs ist und sie zählt zur Familie der Agavengewächse.

Diese Antwort ist kostenlos.


----------



## Frettchenfreund (13. Juni 2008)

*AW: Yucca*

Hallo Dodi



			
				Dodi schrieb:
			
		

> Diese Antwort ist kostenlos.



Danke, mich darfst Du jetzt auch mal was Fragen.

Ist dann für Dich auch kostenlos.


----------



## terra (13. Juni 2008)

*AW: Yucca*

Hallo Ihr Lieben,
kann mir jemand sagen wo man so schöne Yucca's preiswert kaufen kann? (oder bestellen)? such schon lange für meinen Vorgarten so einen Hingucker!


----------



## glasklar (13. Juni 2008)

*AW: Yucca*



			
				terra schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Ihr Lieben,
> kann mir jemand sagen wo man so schöne Yucca's preiswert kaufen kann? (oder bestellen)? such schon lange für meinen Vorgarten so einen Hingucker!



hi terra

ich hätte noch eine über  .könnte ich im herbst ausgraben


----------



## Dodi (13. Juni 2008)

*AW: Yucca*

Hi Karin!

Schau doch mal bei eb.y: hier.
Achte bitte auf die winterharten Sorten!

Wir haben dort auch so einiges ersteigert.

Viel Spaß und Erfolg.


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (1. Juli 2008)

*AW: Yucca*

Hi.

Meine Yucca blüht jetzt auch. Ziemlich spät dieses Jahr, finde ich.


----------



## Petra (9. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Yucca*

Hallo


Heute mal wieder Bilder von meiner Yucca die seid 2Tagen einen Blütenstamm hat.


----------



## Dodi (9. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Yucca*

 Petra!

Das ist ja ein prächtiges Exemplar. 

Bei uns sind zur Zeit erst einmal alle "durch" mit der Blüte. Mal sehen, ob die Yucca, die letzten Herbst/Winter geblüht hat, es dieses Jahr wieder tut, denn bisher hat sie uns noch keine Blüte beschert.


----------



## Petra (10. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Yucca*

Hallo Dodi

Diese Yucca Blüht das erste mal ,denn diese ist jetzt 4jahre alt.Die Mutterpflanze ist 18jahre und dann habe ich ja noch eine die erst 2jahre ist .


----------

